# chiropractor for gassy baby? safe?



## geo_girl (Apr 18, 2007)

hi there,

our midwife suggested a chiro for our gassy little guy...he's 8 weeks and visibly uncomfortable - affecting everyone's sleep and mood....

what are your experiences?

are there any concerns? or questions we should ask prior to booking an appointment? questions we should ask DURING the appointment?

thank you,
charlene


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

My daughter was adjusted very soon after her birth-my chiropractor is a friend of ours and was part of my birth support team-I got adjusted during labor, and along with nursing right after birth, Naomi got adjusted.

Choose a chiropractor who has done additional study in how to adjust babies-it's very different from how an adult is adjusted. icpa4kids.org is a good place to start looking for someone who is experienced with children.

For us, the chiropractor uses the baby's weight and body to make the appropriate adjustments-she'll hold the baby up and apply gentle pressure to the spot that needs to be adjusted, the baby wiggles a little and things move-much of the time, the baby doesn't even realize she's being adjusted-she thinks that she's just getting played with. It's very gentle.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

I personally, wouldn't want anyone doing anything to my baby's spine unless it was a medical emergency.


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

My baby was adjusted right after birth because he was really gassy and fussy from the beginning and we did have sort of a long, rough birth. Immediately afterward, he fell asleep and slept for the first time really deeply. Since then, he's been adjusted twice more. Each time, he had started getting really gassy and spitting up a ton and afterward, he falls asleep for a good long nap and is clearly not gassy anymore. It's been a lifesaver. I was having to be up for hours at night burping him and sitting him up before I figured out the chiropractor thing. Like the pp said, it's a very subtle adjustment. Our chiropractor just holds him with both hands and massages his back while he's in her hands. It's hardly noticeable. I would recommend going to the 'Finding your Tribe' forum and asking there if anyone can direct you to a good chiropractor who has experience with babies. I wouldn't let just anyone adjust a baby. It is amazing though. It turned my VERY gassy miserable baby into a completely different, contented little man.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DH is a chiropractor, and DD was adjusted within a couple days of being born. She's 2 now and gets adjusted as needed. He holds her up, facing away from him and gently adjusts her.

TBH, I'm not sure I would have sought out a chiro if DH was not a practicing doctor, but DD didn't have any major issues, either. If your LO is obviously in discomfort/pain, an adjustment can be a very gentle way to help them.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaG* 
My daughter was adjusted very soon after her birth-my chiropractor is a friend of ours and was part of my birth support team-I got adjusted during labor, and along with nursing right after birth, Naomi got adjusted.

Choose a chiropractor who has done additional study in how to adjust babies-it's very different from how an adult is adjusted. icpa4kids.org is a good place to start looking for someone who is experienced with children.

For us, the chiropractor uses the baby's weight and body to make the appropriate adjustments-she'll hold the baby up and apply gentle pressure to the spot that needs to be adjusted, the baby wiggles a little and things move-much of the time, the baby doesn't even realize she's being adjusted-she thinks that she's just getting played with. It's very gentle.

This is our experience, as well. Ds1 has been adjusted since 20 mos, dd since 3 mos, and ds2 since 4 days.

we have had wonderful experiences.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
I personally, wouldn't want anyone doing anything to my baby's spine unless it was a medical emergency.

Why?

A chiropractor has been to medical school & chiropractor college to learn this stuff. It's really not all secretive and as dangerous and scary as many ppl think.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaG* 
My daughter was adjusted very soon after her birth-my chiropractor is a friend of ours and was part of my birth support team-I got adjusted during labor, and along with nursing right after birth, Naomi got adjusted.

Choose a chiropractor who has done additional study in how to adjust babies-it's very different from how an adult is adjusted. icpa4kids.org is a good place to start looking for someone who is experienced with children.

For us, the chiropractor uses the baby's weight and body to make the appropriate adjustments-she'll hold the baby up and apply gentle pressure to the spot that needs to be adjusted, the baby wiggles a little and things move-much of the time, the baby doesn't even realize she's being adjusted-she thinks that she's just getting played with. It's very gentle.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ligeia* 
My baby was adjusted right after birth because he was really gassy and fussy from the beginning and we did have sort of a long, rough birth. Immediately afterward, he fell asleep and slept for the first time really deeply. Since then, he's been adjusted twice more. Each time, he had started getting really gassy and spitting up a ton and afterward, he falls asleep for a good long nap and is clearly not gassy anymore. It's been a lifesaver. I was having to be up for hours at night burping him and sitting him up before I figured out the chiropractor thing. Like the pp said, it's a very subtle adjustment. Our chiropractor just holds him with both hands and massages his back while he's in her hands. It's hardly noticeable. I would recommend going to the 'Finding your Tribe' forum and asking there if anyone can direct you to a good chiropractor who has experience with babies. I wouldn't let just anyone adjust a baby. It is amazing though. It turned my VERY gassy miserable baby into a completely different, contented little man.

yeah to these. i strongly encourage everyone young and old to see a chiro. for babies you need to make sure that they have experience with infant adjustment.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

our baby gets adjusted monthly since two weeks after birth.
he actually really loves it. doc either massages or holds him up as others have described. the first few times he would just fall asleep in the chiro's arms. now that he is a little more active he thinks doc is playing.

our babe is only a little gassy...but he always has a great bm after getting adjusted. he's never really constipated, but the adjustment helps him out anyway.

i would have never thought to do this, except i went to a chiro during pregnancy to try and un-breech him. it.felt.so.good. and i immediately noticed a difference in how i slept.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Why?

A chiropractor has been to medical school & chiropractor college to learn this stuff. It's really not all secretive and as dangerous and scary as many ppl think.

No, chiros haven't been to medical school.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I've seen great improvement with gastrointestinal issues with my own children as a result of chiropractic care. I definitely recommend finding an experienced chiropractor, either through the Finding Your Tribe forums here or through http://www.icpa4kids.org/ .


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
I personally, wouldn't want anyone doing anything to my baby's spine unless it was a medical emergency.

Do you see a chiropractor on a regular basis yourself?
I'm just curious because this is how I felt about spines in general before really taking the time to understand what a chiropractor actually does & how greatly they can benefit our overall health.
I see one ergularly now, and have just started sending my children to see her as well. I only wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Why?

A chiropractor has been to medical school & chiropractor college to learn this stuff. It's really not all secretive and as dangerous and scary as many ppl think.

I agree that there is a lot of misinformation out there about chiropractors.

For example, chirpractors are not medical doctors - unless they've gone to medical school as well as chiropractic school. An MD & DC are completely different fields with different schooling requirements.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, by and large, chiropractors have not been to medical school. Some have, though.

For example, my DH has undergrad degrees in a related field (biology and chemistry) and then went to an intense, hands-on, year-round, 5-year program at a chiropractic college. His training involved spending more clinical (hands on) time with patients than any medical school offers. His training was far more specialized and in depth, focusing on the one bodily system (while also learning all about other systems of the body).


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaG* 
icpa4kids.org is a good place to start looking for someone who is experienced with children.

'
this is how we found my chiro. who has adjusted me during pregnancy and who adjusts my 2 yo on an as needed basis. he has issues w/ sleep at times, or if he's sick, ill take him in. he does not like dr's but he loves our chiro.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
No, chiros haven't been to medical school.

no, they havent but they have more years of training than dr's do.
but, im one of those ppl who dont put much stock in medical school...unless you need a bone set or have a serious illness. i dont find them very helpful for every day issues...my chiro OTOH, i find very very helpful for my entire family.


----------



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

My 9 week old was very gassy and I adjusted him. A great chiropractor who specializes in babies told me to lay my baby down on my lap and grap tight hold of his ankles. Then, slowly raise him until he is hanging upside down (facing away from you). Leave him to hang for 10-15 seconds. The baby will self-adjust his spine! You can repeat this process one time a day. My baby did SO much better after this! The weight of their head is enough to help them to self adjust!

Have you thought of trying probiotics?? They were a MIRACLE for my little gassy baby!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
Yes, by and large, chiropractors have not been to medical school. Some have, though.

I guess I've known some chiros who have attended med school.

Thanks for the clarification.

Also, an oseopath is great, too. That IS an MD who also adjusts.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Our family doc is an osteopath and does adjustments. I love it for me but still prefer to take the kids to a pediatric certified chiro. My kids hate it but thats because both of them hate strangers touching them.


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

My babe has received several adjustments since birth and we all go to the same chiropractor who we found through http://www.icpa4kids.org/ It always makes a difference in his demeanor afterward and clearly helps him.

Here's a couple cutie pics of my guy getting adjusted.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

when you all say 'gassy' do you mean needing to burp? i keep reading stuff from moms in the UK and it seems they are talking about burping when they say windy/gassy


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I have taken my DD to be adjusted. They are very gentle and there is no "cracking" involved. My DD was 10 months at the time and she didnt even notice, not even a flinch. I assure you its a very gentle procedure. I took her in because its good for your immune system to be adjusted.

My chiro has witnessed colicky babies poop and stop crying after a procedure.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

our son was at the chiro. when he was a few days old. our 3 yo son gets adjusted frequently.


----------



## milkmamamerina (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
I guess I've known some chiros who have attended med school.

Thanks for the clarification.

Also, an oseopath is great, too. That IS an MD who also adjusts.

You are better off going to a full Chiro than to be adjusted by an osteopath. Osteopaths have just a couple of courses in manipulation aka adjustments. Chiros have a full 4 year grad program in specialized accredited schools.

I would not want my MD performing Dentistry on me. And I wouldn't expect my dentist to hold an MD.

The fact that a Chiro did not attend med school does not invalidate his expertise.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I think it can mean air expelled from either end, though a gassy baby may not actually be able to get the gas (air) out, which can cause more discomfort.


----------



## mommalovesthebaby (Dec 5, 2014)

OK I know that this is an old post but I just want to make sure that anyone reading this realizes this... giving gas drops to a baby is giving them unnecessary drugs. Medicine is more harmful than good. Long term effects of drugs are detrimental to anyone. Even ibprophen which used to be the go to is bad! My daughter started getting adjusted at 4 weeks old if she misses an adjustment I can tell! She starts spitting up a lot more and not being able to pass gas without extreme pain. From the moment she was born she would roll to her side to sleep after being adjusted she stays on her back. She is much happier. I choose chiropractic work over drugs.


----------



## bethiana (Apr 15, 2008)

Crazy old post but I wanted to share this awesome new method of changing a diaper recommended by a chiropractor ~ 



 ~ very interesting!


----------

